# Male Empowerment



## bingofuel (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't believe I had to dig so deep to find useful information on this topic! I have been to multiple therapists and NONE have mentioned any of the info. presented here. None of them even mentioned anything about PPND! I was hard-pressed to find books on the topic as well- I had to special order the books recommended by D -they were not in the stores. Do a search online, and you will find plenty of info for women, ethnic, even youth! But nothing for us- I haven't gotten many positive results during this 2 year-long struggle of mine until I started applying some of the tactics and information found here! Thanks fellas!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Anybody here 'sharing' information is sharing via experience. Both what works, and what does not.

It's a great forum.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

When I was looking for some of the commonly recommended books, the only one I could find locally was a copy of The Way of the Superior Man at my local public library. 

No copy of "No More Mr. Nice Guy" or "Hold on to Your N.U.T.s" in stock at the local Borders or Barnes and Noble.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 26, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> When I was looking for some of the commonly recommended books, the only one I could find locally was a copy of The Way of the Superior Man at my local public library.
> 
> No copy of "No More Mr. Nice Guy" or "Hold on to Your N.U.T.s" in stock at the local Borders or Barnes and Noble.


I highly recommend that you get a Kindle. I downloaded both books and they costs less and read them in like 24 hours each. Now I'm going back and rereading them again. The Kindle is great!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I bought NMMNG off of Amazon - still planning to do the same soon with the NUTS book.

I'm just wondering how many Gloria Steinem books my local stores have in stock!


----------



## TrueGentleman (Apr 29, 2009)

This forum has been extremely enlightening for me. My mother is the dominant one in my parents' marriage, and my father has always been somewhat off in his own world. He wasn't as involved what I was a child as my mother was, and has always had trouble being interested in something that he is not currently taking an active interest in. My mother has the whole martyr thing going and has always stressed how a "good person" should behave, with more than a touch of self-righteousness. So I didn't have a strong male role model, and my mother could get me feeling horribly guilty with a few words and that tone in her voice. Pleasing women came to me at a very young age.

My wife once asked me how I felt about being "a member of the oppressor group" (as I am a while male). I have observed a-hole men treating women like crap, I've heard the way that many men talk about women, and I hear new reports of sexual assault and violence -- almost exclusively committed by men. There have been times when I have felt embarrassed to be a man, given this sort of behavior.

I'm only now (at 36) un-learning this attitude and discovering that I can be proud to be a man, as I don't need to distance myself from being a man in order to avoid being associated with those negative traits which I had learned to associate with manhood. It is empowering, and if we have a son one day, I will make sure to teach him the lessons that I am learning. Even if we don't have a son, how I behave towards my daughter and my wife will directly influence how my daughter views the dynamic between a man and a woman as she grows up.


----------

